# Question regarding HEP B - Immigration



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> They don't test for hepatitis b anymore you will be ok only the 6 categories are going to be tested
> 
> Other than that
> 
> HIV leprosy and tb only


Hi everyone
I am new here, I need some advice from you who experience on applicant getting Hep B+ and visa refused.
I am applied for Visa 496 from Aug 2007, just now C/O ask for Police and Health check, I submitted all in Oct 3 2013 and received the adverse info that I does not meet the health requirement for grant the visa cause of HEP B (does not satisfy PIC 4005(1)(c)(ii)(A) in Schedule for Migration Regulation). Case officer inform me that I entilled to comment on the MOC's report and may provide supporting evidence where claiming the report is incorrect. I am so sad now and does not know what to do now, Kindly help me some advices. Many thanks 

Khoa


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ntk said:


> Hi everyone
> I am new here, I need some advice from you who experience on applicant getting Hep B+ and visa refused.
> I am applied for Visa 496 from Aug 2007, just now C/O ask for Police and Health check, I submitted all in Oct 3 2013 and received the adverse info that I does not meet the health requirement for grant the visa cause of HEP B (does not satisfy PIC 4005(1)(c)(ii)(A) in Schedule for Migration Regulation). Case officer inform me that I entilled to comment on the MOC's report and may provide supporting evidence where claiming the report is incorrect. I am so sad now and does not know what to do now, Kindly help me some advices. Many thanks
> 
> Khoa


I believe your post is meant for the Australia part of the forum. Upon googling the article you mentioned in brackets, results came up with AUS Immigration....


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

*Hep B does not meet health requirement*



saraswat said:


> I believe your post is meant for the Australia part of the forum. Upon googling the article you mentioned in brackets, results came up with AUS Immigration....


Yes, I applies for skill visa 496 to Australia, I does not know what to comment to MOC within 28 days when receiving the information not satify for visa granted. Please help me. thank you


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ntk said:


> Yes, I applies for skill visa 496 to Australia, I does not know what to comment to MOC within 28 days when receiving the information not satify for visa granted. Please help me. thank you


I am moving your query to the AUS part of the forum. Doubt if anyone would be able to give you an answer in the UAE/Dubai section ...


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

ntk said:


> Yes, I applies for skill visa 496 to Australia, I does not know what to comment to MOC within 28 days when receiving the information not satify for visa granted. Please help me. thank you


Hello, this is the actually content section quoted for you "result in a significant cost to the Australian community in the areas of health care and community services".

This means they are considering the treatment to be at a high cost to the government. If I may ask:

Did you go for medical with a comprehensive report from a doctor managing the condition for you? This report would provide LFT, ALT, Viral Load and other relevant results and advise the Panel Physicians about you condition. 

All that MOC is concerned about is that your health condition will not be a burden to the government.

If you can provide more information, then seniors will be able to help...

Cheers.


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Hello, this is the actually content section quoted for you "result in a significant cost to the Australian community in the areas of health care and community services".
> 
> This means they are considering the treatment to be at a high cost to the government. If I may ask:
> 
> ...



yes, Thanks for your reply, it seem you know very well abt my case. Yes, right, I did all the things you mentioned above and MOC said that :my health condition does not satsify PIC 4005(1)(c)(ii)(A) in schedule 4 of the Migration Regulations as the MOC stated: I am a 46 year old person with significant chrocnic viral Hep B, this condition is likely to be stable"
So kindly give me the advices how to comment to MOC within 28 days from now. Because I think my disease is not thread to community like HIV or Tub
Thank you very much indeed
Khoa


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

I think you need to get proper report from your specialist stating how you have the condition under control and how it won't cost the Australian governement too much.


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you so much, so should i contact to the Doctor in my place who wrote the report to MOC and ask her to state clearer my health condition is under control and commitment responsible abt the cost concerning to my disease? 
are there anyone have another good solution helping me to comment to MOC. Anyway thanks for expeditious reply on my case. Hoping and waiting for good advises from this forum.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Given the 28 day time frame and the fact that your response will ultimately determine whether or not you will get your visa, I would suggest consulting with a migration agent who specialises in these sorts of cases.


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Ozbound for response.


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Ozbound for response, so maybe I have to have the specialist to help me for this case.


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

saraswat said:


> I am moving your query to the AUS part of the forum. Doubt if anyone would be able to give you an answer in the UAE/Dubai section ...


Thank you very much


----------



## noratn (Feb 11, 2014)

I have submitted my PR application for visa subclass 190. I have met all the qualifications for the visa and was invited to apply. However, during the medical examination, they found that I am a hepatitis B carrier. I was referred to a liver specialist and he diagnosed that I inherited the condition from my mom. My liver function test is high, but I am not experiencing any damage to my liver at the moment. I have started treatment with Viread. My liver specialist has been in regular correspondence with the immigration. However, I am a bit worried that my application may be rejected on the basis of my health condition. I think I had the medical on October last year but haven’t heard anything back until now. 

Anyone has any experience about this?


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Noratn
In my opinion, you better going to see the specialist soon to treat your disease to make sure the Hep B virus DNA below threshold. 



noratn said:


> I have submitted my PR application for visa subclass 190. I have met all the qualifications for the visa and was invited to apply. However, during the medical examination, they found that I am a hepatitis B carrier. I was referred to a liver specialist and he diagnosed that I inherited the condition from my mom. My liver function test is high, but I am not experiencing any damage to my liver at the moment. I have started treatment with Viread. My liver specialist has been in regular correspondence with the immigration. However, I am a bit worried that my application may be rejected on the basis of my health condition. I think I had the medical on October last year but haven’t heard anything back until now.
> 
> Anyone has any experience about this?


----------



## noratn (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi ntk,

I am currently seeing a local specialist in Sydney. He suggested that I went on treatment with Viread. I have been taking the medication for half a month now. Specialist told me to have another LFT and DNA test in April. I just wonder if my visa application will be pending until then. So much worry, it' s driving me crazy. 




ntk said:


> Hi Noratn
> In my opinion, you better going to see the specialist soon to treat your disease to make sure the Hep B virus DNA below threshold.


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Noratn
Same doubt with Prseeker that how MOC found out your Hep B when doing the health test ? (HIV and TB check only), then anyway pls try to continue to do the treatment to get the good test result in April, cause it (hep B DNA) is the only proper evident to convince the department grant the visa. 
Rgds,
Ntk



noratn said:


> Hi ntk,
> 
> I am currently seeing a local specialist in Sydney. He suggested that I went on treatment with Viread. I have been taking the medication for half a month now. Specialist told me to have another LFT and DNA test in April. I just wonder if my visa application will be pending until then. So much worry, it' s driving me crazy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

Read the section on blood borne diseases http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1071i.pdf

They can and will test if their are other indications. You sign to give them permission to do so when applying for your visa


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Given the 28 day time frame and the fact that your response will ultimately determine whether or not you will get your visa, I would suggest consulting with a migration agent who specialises in these sorts of cases.


I am very very sad nowadays, my visa was not granted cause of my HepB (even HBV-DNA is negative). Why they treat me like this??/
ntk


----------

